# Java Applikation an Clients verteilen



## TempleClause (17. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Im Moment ist es so, das auf dem Server ein .jar file erzeugt wird und alle Clients haben eine Verknüpfung auf diese. Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Wenn eine neue Version released wird, wird einfach das .jar file auf dem Server überschrieben. Das führt aber in letzter Zeit zu Problemen weil die laufenden Applikationen nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. 

Deshalb meine Frage: Was wäre die sauberste Lösung um die Java Applikation an die Clients zu verteilen? Ich habe mir schon überlegt ein kleines Skript zu schreiben welches jeweils das .jar file auf den lokalen Rechner kopiert. Dieses Skript könnte dann zum Beispiel immer beim aufstarten der Rechner ausgeführt werden.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Tobse (17. Jul 2014)

Dein Vorschlag sollte funktionieren. Andernfalls hätte ich auf einen Auto-Updater gesetzt. Da stellt sich nur die Frage ob sich der Aufwand für einen Updater lohnt und ob das nötig ist.


----------



## Joose (17. Jul 2014)

Hierfür könntest du auch Java Webstart verwenden.

Hier hast du eine simple Seite mit Link .... bei Klick auf diesen Link wird geprüft ob dein Programm schon geladen wurde bzw. eine neuere Version verfügbar ist (entsprechend wird dann die aktuelle Version geladen) -> das Programm startet und fertig.

Du musst dabei eben nur noch die Jar am Server aktualisieren (und eine Datei mit MD5 Summen - welche verwendet werden um auf Updates zu prüfen).


----------



## Tobse (17. Jul 2014)

Webstart ist halt immer so eine Sache mit der "Sicherheit". Java warnt bei Webstart oder Applets fast immer vor Sicherheitsrisiken.


----------



## Joose (17. Jul 2014)

Jap so hört man, es kommt halt darauf an ob es sich um eine Firmen interne Anwendung handelt oder nicht. In so einem Fall sollte man schon darauf vertrauen das hier keine Mist baut


----------



## TempleClause (18. Jul 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Einen Auto-Updater einzubauen lohnt sich nicht. 
Ich werde vermutlich einfach das .jar File beim starten auf die lokale Festplatte kopieren. 

Noch eine letzte Frage: Wenn ich ein .jar (welches sich auf dem Server befindet) mit einem Client öffne, macht sich der Client dann nicht sowieso eine lokale Kopie davon oder schreibt sie ins RAM oder so?

Danke und Gruss


----------

